# Largo for Orchestra (played by an orchestra)



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi guys, I haven't posted here in a while, but despite that have been getting a lot done. I was in Orlando for the Young Composers Challenge this past November, and had my winning piece "Largo for Orchestra" played.

Here is the score: 
View attachment Largo for Orchestra (YCC) - Full Score (3) (6).pdf


Here is the audio:
View attachment Largo for Orchestra_Daniel Zarb-Cousin (3).mp3


----------



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

Congratulations for winning.

Don't know how young the strings players are but they are very good for a youth orchestra.

Why is it so short?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ian Moore said:


> Congratulations for winning.
> 
> Don't know how young the strings players are but they are very good for a youth orchestra.
> 
> Why is it so short?


Specially the last fist and last remark from me also.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hehe... actually certain members of the Orlando Phil, all professional adults. And I wrote the piece right up to the 5 minutes time limit.


----------



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

dzc4627 said:


> Hehe... actually certain members of the Orlando Phil, all professional adults. And I wrote the piece right up to the 5 minutes time limit.


It's a backhanded complement - surely?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Ian Moore said:


> It's a backhanded complement - surely?


Maybe not. If the adult musicians played all the finalists/winners pieces then they were merely helping the young composers get a better reading. Now if they only play dzc's piece then that's another matter.

_BTW, the orchestra would have been better off (especially a youth orchestra) had the score been transposed up one half-step to one sharp instead of the six._


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Vasks said:


> Maybe not. If the adult musicians played all the finalists/winners pieces then they were merely helping the young composers get a better reading. Now if they only play dzc's piece then that's another matter.
> 
> _BTW, the orchestra would have been better off (especially a youth orchestra) had the score been transposed up one half-step to one sharp instead of the six._


Oh, believe me. We went over that transposition thing during rehearsal. A really dumb mistake on my part; something I just really never thought to do. My technical immaturity strikes again!


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Ian Moore said:


> It's a backhanded complement - surely?


Very much the truth, the bit about them being professional adults. I believe it was a sight reading, if it is any consolation.


----------

